# HP Pavilion TX2009AU Tablet PC :: BBThumbHealer's Review



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Got my HP Pavilion TX2009AU Tablet PC back in October 2008 but due to lack of time because of studies n examinations , wasn't able to post a review ! But be better late than never .. Thus , here's a quick review for all those planning to buy tablet notebooks in future !


*The Looks ::* 


*www.small-laptops.com/images/l/hp-pavilion-tx2000z.jpg





*Actual Pictures ::
*


    *img169.imagevenue.com/loc1142/th_87890_Image017_122_1142lo.jpg                           *img153.imagevenue.com/loc782/th_87899_Image020_122_782lo.jpg

*img22.imagevenue.com/loc766/th_87936_Image021_122_766lo.jpg                              *img157.imagevenue.com/loc832/th_87891_Image019_122_832lo.jpg   


  *img218.imagevenue.com/loc497/th_87943_Image023_122_497lo.jpg          *img235.imagevenue.com/loc485/th_87944_Image024_122_485lo.jpg           *img259.imagevenue.com/loc451/th_87947_Image025_122_451lo.jpg


 *img199.imagevenue.com/loc28/th_87948_Image026_122_28lo.jpg                  *img235.imagevenue.com/loc207/th_87957_Image027_122_207lo.jpg



*Specifications ::*
*

Processor*  - AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-60 
                       2.0 GHz, 512 KB + 512 KB L2 Cache, Up to 1600 MHz system bus
*
HDD* -   250 GB SATA 5400 RPM

*RAM *-    ( 1 x 1024 MB + 1 x 2048 MB) DDRII = 3GB DDRII .. Supports Max. Of 4GB 
                 DDRII
*
Display* - 12.1” WXGA High-Definition HP Brightview Wide with Digitizer
                  Touchscreen , Resolution Of 1280*800

*Graphics* - nVidia GeForce Go 6150 256 MB Dedicated .. Upto 527 MB

*OS* - Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium

*Optical Drive* - LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD±RW with Double Layer Support

*Speakers* - Altec Lansing 

*Additional Built-In Hardware* - 1.3 MegaPixel Webcam With Mic, Bluetooth  , 
                                                               Card Reader , 802.11a/b/g WLAN , Fingerprint   
                                                               Ethernet Ports , Expansion Slots , Infrared Receiver ,
                                                               2*Headphone Jacks + Mic Port , S-Video TV Out , VGA Out*

Battery* - 4 Cell Li-Ion
*
Weight *- 1.9 Kgs

*Power Supply* - 65 Watts AC Adapter
*
Bundled* - Recovery Discs , Targus Carry Bag ,Extra Stylus , Media Centre  Remote                        Control,  AC Adapters , 

*Warranty* - 1 Year Offsite 



*Design :: *

When i first saw it , just looked amazing ! Small n Cute , Glossy finish ( Fingerprint Magnet ) , Imprints Exotic Designs On the Scurface n Keyboards , Extremely light , Comfortable to carry.
Keyboard has a silver metallic finish all over . Overall , the laptops luks can kill any other in one go ! There's a touchpad lock button too so as to lock the movement.

Screen can rotate upto 180 Degrees and can reside over the keyboard turning it fully into a notebook which can be used to take down the notes in classrooms instead of the hardcopies.
Stylus provided has a fine tip and an eraser too is provided at last for rubbing anything written on the screen. Stylus works without any batteries.
Its  a quite bright screen and supports resolutions of 1280*800 ... Viewing angles aren't a much pain and provide clarity viewing from any side .

Fingerprint Reader is located on the left to the screen and quick launch media buttons to the right curved egde which are easy to access . Quickplay and orientation change buttons are also there in front of the screen above the speakers.

Speakers are provided at the bottom of the screen and they too rotate with the screen ,, as a result of which the sound waves aren't hindered .Sound quality provided by Altec Lansing speakers is awesome , very much loud in comparison to others and more spices are added upon activating DFX.

The DVD-RW device is on the left of the keyboard and is slightly curved towards inside  . I found the ejecting button a pain coz its small. DVD-RW is having lighscribe capacities and supports Dual Layer DVD burning @ 8x and CD at 24x.

Media Centre Remote is supported by the IR port which is in front of the laptop , next to the Wireless & Bluetooth Enable Slider.

Power button is also a slider type provided on the left of WLAN enabler.

On the left , Card Reader , One Expansion Slot , DVD-RW and Power Outlet Socket is provided.

On the right side , On S-Video Port , VGA port . 1*USB Port are present.

On the back , 2*USB Ports , Ethernet Connector , Modem Connector are there.

On the front side , 2 Headphone jacks alongwith the Mic Port is present with the WLAN & Bluetooth Switch.


*Performance ::*

Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 Experience Index gives is a score of 3.6 which was a let down due to the GPU as it had the minimum.. All other aspects managed b/w 4.8 n 5.3.
Didn't give 3D Mark a test , will try it for sure and post the results.

Battery was a huge disappointment for me .. it hardly manages 2 hours on max. brightness. 
When on intense gaming , it lives upto 1-1.15 hrs. I was able to play every game released till date on medium settings ( didn't try Crysis ) .. GPU sustains for casual gaming and HD Video viewing easily.
Will Replace the battery with a 8-cell one soon.

Laptop heats up normally when gaming is being done but it can still be afforded to place it on lap. 

Touchscreen is extremely responsive and changes its orientation automatically when modes are switched . Overall , its fun to take down any notes.

Laptop Gets fully charged in around 1.15 hrs .



*Last Words ::

Pros* :: Responsive Touch , Fully Loaded , Small & Portable .
*
Cons* :: Battery Life , GPU could have been better like the 8400GS , Absence Of
               HDMI Port
*
 Overall Rating* :: 8/10


Presently , i have dual booted Windows Vista Ultimate n Windows XP Professional... The Touchscreen on XP works like a charm . HP didn't provided the drives for Windows XP and i searched it manually all over the internet.


As the review is nearing its end , u guys must be wondering why hasn't this lad posted the price of the laptop yet ... I would now like to uncover it atlast ..
Actually , it boasted a MRP. of Rs. 61100 /- incl. of all taxes , but i then applied a jack through a know person and got it for *Rs. 54500/- incl. of all taxes.*


Well , now i m loving every bit of my laptop ....  Hope this review of mine helps other fellow members lukin forward for their upcoming purchases.

Regards,
BBThumbHealer


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Good review. 
BTW that kinda battery life is okay on it, esp at maximum brightness. Has Touchscreen, and only 4-cell so. Also the chipset aint that power efficient.
And wont 8-cell one disrupt the looks and make it heavier? Where do you plan to use it anyway?

HP recently launched Multi-Touch Tablet. You could have bought that instead. But anyways it a nice purchase at a good price.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 3, 2009)

Rs 54500 for that is real VFM.
But for the MRP of Rs 61100, HP should've added a better gfx card to handle some real multimedia content.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 4, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Good review.
> BTW that kinda battery life is okay on it, esp at maximum brightness. Has Touchscreen, and only 4-cell so. Also the chipset aint that power efficient.
> And wont 8-cell one disrupt the looks and make it heavier? Where do you plan to use it anyway?
> 
> HP recently launched Multi-Touch Tablet. You could have bought that instead. But anyways it a nice purchase at a good price.



Thnx for ur compliment ... Actually u can say i got it in end of september , the multitouch wasn't launched at that time .. 

Main purpose for the lappy isn't specified as such `... just for casual use ! But , i'l use it more for my projects and other similar stuffs.




beta testing said:


> Rs 54500 for that is real VFM.
> But for the MRP of Rs 61100, HP should've added a better gfx card to handle some real multimedia content.



Actually my budget was Rs. 50K .. but when i went to buy my laptop , just got killed by its looks .. thus , a slight increase !!  For me too , its a true VFM !

Yes , u r right ... HP should have added a better GPU.... but its okay for me coz i m not into serious gaming !


----------

